

Interview training videos for underserved people in tech - StavrosK
http://thetarah.com/2013/07/15/free-interview-training-videos-for-underserved-people-in-tech/

======
NoPiece
I had to read the title multiple times before I stopped seeing "undeserved."

~~~
anchises479
It's for women in tech, mostly, with a focus on helping anyone get jobs in
tech. It's really high quality.

------
tarahmarie
I'm happy to answer questions about this. I'm Tarah Wheeler Van Vlack.

